# Compost Price



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm going to topdress with compost when i seed. Was just curious what everyone pays in their area. Which of these wouls be best for the lawn?
http://www.kurtztopsoilandmulch.com/compost.html


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

The price most likely varies by region, but in my neck of the woods it goes for around $35/yard.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I contacted one company and they are 23 a yard, but i need delivery since i don't have a truck and they require 15 yard minimum. How's that black beauty fescue look chrismar?


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Budstl said:


> How's that black beauty fescue look chrismar?


Looks pretty good. Not nearly as good as my KBG, but not bad at all for an off the shelf product.


----------



## stanleyleecm (Jun 16, 2017)

http://stlcompost.com/products-compost/

I have them delivered black gold for me last year for $25/yd plus $80 delivery fee within metro STL. I believe 5 yds was the minimum.


----------

